# Body fat machines



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

So I used one of the weighing/body fat machines in boots, any one know how accurate they are? My bf was just I've 10% which I feel was a lot lower than I am as I am carrying a bit on my belly? What machines does every one else use? Cheers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Notoriously incorrect.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sh1t mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

About as accurate as blowing on a dandelion to tell the time.

Post some pic's and people will give you a % within a few minutes.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> About as accurate as blowing on a dandelion to tell the time.
> 
> Post some pic's and people will give you a % within a few minutes.


Rule of thumb -

Posts pic <15%

no pic > 15%


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

How do I post a pic?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Rule of thumb -
> 
> Posts pic <15%
> 
> no pic > 15%


Don't be shy fatty


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

draddog1988 said:


> How do I post a pic?


Post reply

Click on the little picture of a tree in a picture frame.

Browse from computer or paste location.

That should add some text like [image]picofkittens[image]

Post new reply


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

I may be fat but you will always be a bell end ??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

draddog1988 said:


> View attachment 154068
> 
> 
> I may be fat but you will always be a bell end ??


15 to 20% mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

draddog1988 said:


> View attachment 154068
> 
> 
> I may be fat but you will always be a bell end ??


You're asking me?lol I'd say your bf is around 17-20%


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

20 minimum imo, perhaps a shade higher, would have to see legs/back for a better guess.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

15%


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Don't be shy fatty


Why are you wearing a netball skirt?


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

What's a reliable machine to get? That doesn't cost the earth as I got to save some money for the chippy and all the morning donuts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Why are you wearing a netball skirt?


Cos my yoga pants were in the wash


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

draddog1988 said:


> What's a reliable machine to get? That doesn't cost the earth as I got to save some money for the chippy and all the morning donuts


Better off getting calipers mate


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

About 20% and there isn't such thing as a cheap and accurate BF machine.

Calipers or keep taking pics and compare.


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

Il just keep training and taking pics, early days yet but we all start somewhere!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Apparently all you need to do to find your bodyfat is ask your dog. Someone on ere said so.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

draddog1988 said:


> What's a reliable machine to get? That doesn't cost the earth as I got to save some money for the chippy and all the morning donuts


i think those one that herbalife machines are good,they seem to make you loose loads of weight,put on muscle overnight and even make your bones more dense.


----------



## Pebbleheed (May 21, 2014)

I was looking at measuring my body fat today too. Can any recommend any decent valuers as the mass on eBay lead me to think that some will be plane old crap.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is the bf number so important to know? What is it going to tell you that is of any use?


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Why is the bf number so important to know? What is it going to tell you that is of any use?


I wanted know so I can see progress, a bit more motivation to push a bit harder


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

According the same same machine we have at work, I've lost 2kg in 4 days. Which is realistic as I'm taking dnp. They might not be the most accurate but it is good to see the numbers go down, use that for motivation


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

THEY CANT CANT MESURE YOU BODYFAT I THINK ITS JUST GUESSES BY YOUR BODYWEIGHT TO THOSE MACHINE ANY WEIGHT LIFTER IS OBESED BECAUSE ITS WEIGHING THE MUSCLE AND SAYING YOUR FAT, BEST GET A CALLIPER OR WHATEVER THERE CALLED


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

armor king said:


> THEY CANT CANT MESURE YOU BODYFAT I THINK ITS JUST GUESSES BY YOUR BODYWEIGHT TO THOSE MACHINE ANY WEIGHT LIFTER IS OBESED BECAUSE ITS WEIGHING THE MUSCLE AND SAYING YOUR FAT, BEST GET A CALLIPER OR WHATEVER THERE CALLED


IS YOUR CAPS LOCK STUCK ON OR ARE YOU JUST EXCITED AND SHOUTING? ALL YOUR REPLIES ARE IN CAPITALS


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> IS YOUR CAPS LOCK STUCK ON OR ARE YOU JUST EXCITED AND SHOUTING? ALL YOUR REPLIES ARE IN CAPITALS


IM JUST TO EXCITED


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

armor king said:


> THEY CANT CANT MESURE YOU BODYFAT I THINK ITS JUST GUESSES BY YOUR BODYWEIGHT TO THOSE MACHINE ANY WEIGHT LIFTER IS OBESED BECAUSE ITS WEIGHING THE MUSCLE AND SAYING YOUR FAT, BEST GET A CALLIPER OR WHATEVER THERE CALLED


I believe they work by passing an electrical current through you, (hence the steel plates you stand on/hold on to)

fat and muscle have a different electrical resistance so in theory they should work, but in reality water changes the resistance of everything so depending on how much water is in your system they can be a mile out.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Why all this concern over bf % ??? You either look good, average, or crap, just use the mirror. Don't know what my bf is but I know I look a bloody sight better than most of the supposed 5-10% bf skinny lads in the gyms I frequent.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of info here if anyone is interested, including comparing different methods:

http://weightology.net/weightologyweekly/?page_id=218

Calipers are an effective way of tracking progress, which I find much better than relying on a mirror/photos. I don't believe the actual body fat percentages that the chart that came with the calipers tells me though. I could probably get a better idea using multiple body position measurements and a better formula but frankly I can't be bothered.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

draddog1988 said:


> So I used one of the weighing/body fat machines in boots, any one know how accurate they are? My bf was just I've 10% which I feel was a lot lower than I am as I am carrying a bit on my belly? What machines does every one else use? Cheers


I was going to use the one in boots each week....no good then?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> I was going to use the one in boots each week....no good then?


nah amy, as sasid it can throw off a good few % depending on your hydration levels and such

if you have access to calipers get tested by them, better accuracy tbh


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> nah amy, as sasid it can throw off a good few % depending on your hydration levels and such
> 
> if you have access to calipers get tested by them, better accuracy tbh


Ah I dont but I will try and get hold of some then...thank u x


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> Ah I dont but I will try and get hold of some then...thank u x


would your boxing gym or some of the contacts through that not have access to them and test you?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> would your boxing gym or some of the contacts through that not have access to them and test you?


I never thought of that....deffo worth an ask x


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

If £50 a month or every other month isnt too much for you I would recommend finding your local Bodpod < google it.

http://www.westminster.ac.uk/about-us/faculties/science-and-technology/for-business/health-screening-services/fitness/bodpod

You're not in London so the link won't appeal to you but I give the link just so you can read about what it does


----------

